# So, jetzt geht es langsam los



## Babse (14. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Teichliebhaber,
bald ist es so weit, und ich werde auch einen Teich haben. Vorher muss ich aber bestimmt noch ganz viele Fragen hier stellen. Ich wollte aber nicht direkt mit der Tür ins Wasser fallen, und daher ein kurzer Eintrag, bevor die Fragenflut ins Netz kommt.

Hier nun mein aktuelles Projekt im Rohbau:
Foto 

Ich freue mich schon darauf, wenn Wasser drin ist....

Liebe Grüße
Babse


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: So, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Servus Babse

Herzlich Willkommen  

Du schreibst im Profil möglichst "Natürlich"  

Was kann man darunter verstehen  

Also kein Filter, keine Pumpe, kein Fischbesatz.

Nur Pflanzen  

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage wie ihr die Folie am Rand befestigt und eine ordentliche Kapillarsperre anbringt.

Wenn das Ufer so bleiben sollte (Randsteine), wird es Euch beim Rasenmähen Gras in den Teich blasen.

Möchte dir noch unser Basiswissen empfehlen (Klick in meiner Signatur)


----------



## Babse (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: So, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Hallo Helmut, danke für den Willkommensgruß ,

um den Teich wird noch ein Holzweg und eine Terrasse verlegt (Rasen wird abgestochen). Ich hatte jetzt DREI verschiedene Teichbauer vor Ort und jeder hat mir was anderes erzählt.

Ich hatte vor, den flachen Bereich als Pflanzenfilter abzugrenzen. Allerdings haben alle Fachleute gemeint, dass das nicht ausreichen würde - das wird mit der Kapilarsperre eine meiner ersten Fragen werden. Der Teich liegt halt auch den ganzen Tag in der Sonne. Wie auch immer: drei Fachleute und fünf Meinungen . Jetzt muss ich sehen, was ich machen werde.

Liebe Grüße
Babse


----------



## robsig12 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: So, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Hallo Babse,

ein Planzenfilter sollte so ca. 1/5 vom Teich haben. Und das sollte wie auf dem Foto zu erkennen bei Dir schon gegeben sein.

Viel Spass beim Anlegen des Teiches.

PS: Ich frage mich aber auch, wie wollt Ihr die Plane am Rand befestigen?


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: So, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Wozu einen Pflanzfilter  

Hast ja keine Fische  

Kapillarsperre:

Es gibt - defekter Link entfernt -, angedübbelt an den Randsteinen, fertig


----------



## Babse (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: So, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Hallo Helmut,
hab NOCH keine Fische. Wenn dann... aber höchsten 4 bis 6.

Liebe Grüße
Babse


----------



## Franzel5 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: So, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Hallo Babse,

ich habe eine Seite der Folie bei mir (Terrasse) auch mit dem Klemmprofil von NG befestigt. Sieht sehr gut aus wenn man dann auch die Ufermatte mit verarbeitet wie auf dem Link dargestellt.

Die Ufermatte von NG war mir aber zu teuer. Ich habe Sie bei E.ay stückweise ersteigert. Als Suchbegriff *Ufermatte Rest* eingeben. Ich kam dann incl. Versandkosten auf einen m²-Preis von ca. 3,50 EUR. Man muss nur etwas Zeit haben um genug zusammen zu bekommen. Allerdings wird bei dem Anbieter die Ufermatte auch regulär für etwa 5,00 EUR angeboten.

Ich habe dann noch die Ufermattensaat von NG dazubestellt und die Matte wächst jetzt schön zu.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: So, jetzt geht es langsam los*

Hi Babse,

denk auch daran vlies zu verwenden und vorher alle steinchen gründlich abzusammeln + den untergrund ordentlich zu verdichten.



> Der Teich liegt halt auch den ganzen Tag in der Sonne.



Hier sollte dir klar sein dass, wenn du keine UVC einsetzt dein Teich recht schnell grün wird und bleibt.

Ebenfalls solltest du aus diesem Grund den Teich schööön tief buddeln damit er sich nicht so schnell aufheizt - oder du machst dir halt Gedanken zwecks Beschattung (mit Bäumen oä.)

Bei deinem Rand solltest du dir was einfallen lassen, wenns mal dolle regnhet könnte die erde vom rasen in deinen Teich reinlaufen.

Du könntest ja noch ne hochstehende Steinreihe an deine vorhandenen setzen oder du machst nen Kiesgraben drumrum - ich empfehl dir aber eher die Steinreihe.


----------

